

All in one the most powerful php infrastructure - agtunn
http://www.appserver.io

======
ahmed_by
Hi guys, basically appserver is very interesting. The developers have included
the possibility load balancing.

Performance issues are very important these days. So how is the concrete
technical solution you have implemented. I'm asking this, because there are
many possibilities for solving these problems.

Looking forward for information.

Best regards Ahmed

------
wagnert
Actually tested Magento and Magento 2, seems to run like a charm

